
Show HN: Zoomable Map of Amazon Products - rene_seamus
http://amazon.q1000.ro
======
tegansnyder
Where are the products being pulled in from? I started to dive into some of
the files but maybe I'm missing an API connection somewhere:

Files: \-
[http://amazon.q1000.ro/js/start.js](http://amazon.q1000.ro/js/start.js) \-
[http://amazon.q1000.ro/js/code.js](http://amazon.q1000.ro/js/code.js) \-
[http://amazon.q1000.ro/data/amazon/config.txt](http://amazon.q1000.ro/data/amazon/config.txt)
\-
[http://amazon.q1000.ro/data/amazon/resources.txt](http://amazon.q1000.ro/data/amazon/resources.txt)

